# Deval's new ride



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Cadillac Deval: When not heli-commuting gov rides in style
*By *Casey Ross and Dave Wedge*
Friday, February 16, 2007 - Updated: 02:03 AM EST

*A*lready facing heat for flying to events in a state police helicopter, Gov. *Deval Patrick* is now cruising in a pricey, tricked-out Cadillac DeVille at taxpayer expense. 
The governor's new luxury Cadillac DTS sedan is a lease that puts a $1,166-a-month strain on the state budget and replaces the much more modest Crown Victoria that former Gov. *Mitt Romney* was driven around in. 
"Maybe it would be cheaper if he kept using the helicopter," state Republican Party chairman Peter Torkildsen said last night of Patrick. 
Patrick came under fire this week after the Herald reported that he has already taken two taxpayer-funded chopper rides to public events and plans to continue to use the helicopter as he sees fit. Republicans have said he is getting a pass on his helicopter use while former Acting Gov. Jane Swift was lambasted for her infamous 2000 chopper commute. 
Patrick's new car is one of Cadillac's finest vehicles with a price tag that starts at $42,000. By comparison, Crown Victorias, which are the vehicle of choice for police and government agencies, start at $26,000. The DTS is the 2007 version of the DeVille and is the largest luxury sedan made by Cadillac. 
Sources said the governor's coach was outfitted with tinted windows, blue lights, sirens and other security features by a Marlboro company that specializes in supplying public agencies. 
A Patrick aide said the car was selected from a short list of vehicles that meet state police security specifications. The aide said the governor had sought to obtain the same kind of car used by Romney but claimed that vehicle was no longer in production. 
A Patrick spokesman declined comment last night. 
Torkildsen disputed any assertion that the car was necessary. 
"The Crown Vic is the standard police car issue. Certainly any security features you can put on a Cadillac you can put on a Crown Vic," Torkildsen said. 
State Sen. Richard Tisei, the top Republican in the senate, said the cost of the Cadillac is exorbitant, especially when the governor is proposing new taxes to help pay for local services. 
"With all this talk about raising taxes, you would think the governor would want to set an example with belt tightening in his office," Tisei said."The governor has to realize that there is a lot of symbolism to what he does and he has to set an example for state government." 
"He's putting together a budget that is cutting a lot of state programs across the board," Tisei added. "The example of being frugal really needs to start with him." 
State Sen. Bruce Tarr (R-Gloucester) said the governor should come clean about the vehicle, including what special features he had installed on the sleek new ride. 
"One of the questions I have is, Are there not vehicles we already own in the state fleet?" Tarr said. "I would hope the governor would follow through on his commitments about transparency and indicate what (the vehicle's) options were. Without that information to put it into context, people can only relate this to the vehicle they drive, which probably doesn't cost that much money."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Huggy bear need his pimp mobile


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

20 inch spinners too.


----------



## copper24 (Oct 24, 2006)

Put on the Dubs!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Bub rub needs the whistle-tips! Whooooohooooo!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I love the Cadillac DTS.

There's a new member here, blueleader...he's doing the up armor on that thing.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Should have bought this one, bulletproof too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Next the F-Tard will have an armored command mobile office driven
by guess who.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

More wasteful spending... now he can promise 998 new cops


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Huggy bear need his pimp mobile


Fucking awesome!

I like how the Aide to the Governor claims the Crown Vic isn't in production anymore...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

girlcop21 said:


> Sources said the governor's coach was outfitted with tinted windows, blue lights, sirens and other security features by a Marlboro company


DJGJ Whackerworld Garage!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

_







_


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Together.... you can watch me live in luxury at your expense


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey SOT its not nice to pick on your niegbors


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Don't bother fixing the heater in the crown vic...just buy a new Cadillac!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

_ I heard he is getting this for a convertible for the summer time..._








http://www.bensware.com/firetrucks/batmobile.jpg


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Pimp Exterior










Pimp Interior:


----------

